# Queue Watch: Dedicated BBC Queue Tracking discussion and analysis - HRH Her Majesty the Queen (Dec'd)



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

It has long been a complaint of the editor that this forum lacks good quality content:  No more..

After hovering around 2.3 to 2.4 miles last night - the queue has now extended to* 3.5 miles* as at 11:00 

Is this London's longest ever queue ever?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

Interesting... What this means is that last night the end of the queue was at London Bridge...  Now closer to Tower Bridge.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

Can we drive past with something that emits gamma rays and sterilise the fucking lot of them? I think that would solve a lot.

Joking. Not joking.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

It's all kicking off.. 3.6 miles as at 11:19.  Now extending beyond Tower Bridge!!!


----------



## Skim (Sep 15, 2022)

Hollis said:


> It has long been a complaint of the editor that this forum lacks good quality content:  No more..
> 
> After hovering around 2.3 to 2.4 miles last night - the queue has now extended to* 3.5 miles* as at 11:00
> 
> ...


Britain’s longest-ever queue, surely?

They’ll be at Greenwich by midnight, mark my words.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

3.7 miles...!!!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

3.8 miles as at 11.45!!;


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2022)

Depends how you define queue? 
In 2003, I joined hundreds of thousands of others and queued for hours to get from somewhere near Blackfriars Bridge to Hyde Park.
The whole road was taken up, none of this thin little line on the pavement.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2022)

Last time i saw a line this big it was at Badgers house....


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2022)

Last time i saw a line this big it was at Badgers mum's house.......


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

Fucking destroys my faith in human nature. Jesussufferingfuck what’s wrong that this has happened?


----------



## killer b (Sep 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Fucking destroys my faith in human nature. Jesussufferingfuck what’s wrong that this has happened?


I think people just like big communal events. It's like the olympics.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Fucking destroys my faith in human nature. Jesussufferingfuck what’s wrong that this has happened?


I've seen estimates of 750,000 who will file past the corpse. Those came from royalist types, so my guess is that it will be a little less. But it will probably be around 1 per cent of the UK population. Maybe better to remember that 99 per cent of us didn't do it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think people just like big communal events. It's like the olympics.


Exactly. That depressed me too.


----------



## A380 (Sep 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Fucking destroys my faith in human nature…



You would never get dogs to line up in an orderly queue for three mikes unless someone hypnotised them. So it would be quite unlike to happen. But not quite impossible…


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think people just like big communal events. It's like the olympics.


There's also the nebulous idea of 'being part of history'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Depends how you define queue?
> In 2003, I joined hundreds of thousands of others and queued for hours to get from somewhere near Blackfriars Bridge to Hyde Park.
> The whole road was taken up, none of this thin little line on the pavement.


And more people attended that London shuffle than will attend this one.

/trying to stay positive here


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2022)

Last time i saw a line this big it was at your mum's house.......


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I've seen estimates of 750,000 who will file past the corpse. Those came from royalist types, so my guess is that it will be a little less. But it will probably be around 1 per cent of the UK population. Maybe better to remember that 99 per cent of us didn't do it.


For some context, I have persistent bodily pain every day, and sometimes my OKness with that is at a low ebb. 

Today I’m having a grumpy patch, and I’m unskilfully finding an outlet for my grumpiness with a group of people who are filing very slowly past a box.  I’m projecting all sorts of motivations, making up stories about what’s going on with them.  But really the problem is me. I know that. I don’t really want them sterilised. Or medicated.  It’s my medication that’s not effective. I’ll meditate later.  Maybe that’ll help.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2022)

Last time i saw a line this big it was at my mum's house.......


----------



## Supine (Sep 15, 2022)

My train into victoria was full of mourners just now. Queue increase on the way!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> For some context, I have persistent bodily pain every day, and sometimes my OKness with that is at a low ebb.
> 
> Today I’m having a grumpy patch, and I’m unskilfully finding an outlet for my grumpiness with a group of people who are filing very slowly past a box.  I’m projecting all sorts of motivations, making up stories about what’s going on with them.  But really the problem is me. I know that. I don’t really want them sterilised. Or medicated.  It’s my medication that’s not effective. I’ll meditate later.  Maybe that’ll help.


Don't apologise for your grumping. Grump away. 

It is utterly mystifying to me, and yes depressing if I dwell on it.


----------



## Santino (Sep 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Fucking destroys my faith in human nature. Jesussufferingfuck what’s wrong that this has happened?


At this point people are joining just to be part of a massive queue. I'm tempted myself.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

BREAKING NEWS:  AND IT'S SENSATIONAL!


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2022)

We've hit the big FOUR MILE total now. Go Queen's mourners. We can make this five!


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 15, 2022)

Santino said:


> At this point people are joining just to be part of a massive queue. I'm tempted myself.



Yeah people should extend it to Southwark park and then make a smiley face out of it, Queuey McQueue Face or something.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 15, 2022)

The Grieving Centipede


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2022)

Statistically, it's quite likely that someone may die in that queue. If that does happen, maybe they could just drop them off in the Abbey next to the Queen?


----------



## Skim (Sep 15, 2022)

QUEUECAM!

Watch live stream as thousands queue to see Queen lying in state


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2022)

Skim said:


> QUEUECAM!
> 
> Watch live stream as thousands queue to see Queen lying in state


Embedded for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Reno (Sep 15, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> The Grieving Centipede


Grieving Conga line.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 15, 2022)

It's going to be a really boring queue too. No booze, spliff and bantz, no music or larks, just hardcore mourn. Very dull.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 15, 2022)

They should all least have people go past the coffin on a log flume after a wait like that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2022)

I hope they kick off if the lying in state is closed before they've all filed past


----------



## clicker (Sep 15, 2022)

Tbh that's moving at a not bad pace. I kept thinking of it as a 3 mile stationary queue waiting _for _something_._
If she was a bus_ ,_there'd be two along any minute.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 15, 2022)

Providing the length (what spectacle, oooh let's discuss on social media ) of the queue and not the duration (which would be actually informative) is everything wrong with this country   

 (Well, not _everything_, but...).


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 15, 2022)

At least the 21st-century state lyers didn’t pop their clogs in winter:


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 15, 2022)

Inner City Queuing


----------



## chilango (Sep 15, 2022)

How do they know the body is actually in the box?

Would it matter if it wasn't?


----------



## killer b (Sep 15, 2022)

It wouldn't matter, any more than it mattering if those really are piece of the true cross, or that really is the shroud Jesus was wrapped in.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 15, 2022)

Blimey. Currently up at 4.2 Miles. I thought queueing up outside Rough Trade East on Record Store Day was a ball ache. This is _next level _dull.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 15, 2022)

I wonder how long the queue would be of all the people waiting to have NHS treatment?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

What can we do while all these people are out of the way? Can we hold a snap election on something?


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 15, 2022)

There is one thing this queue is missing and that’s a visit from Cliff to sing some cheery songs.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 15, 2022)

A Facebook friend stood in it last night. He doesn't really strike me as someone who cares that much about the Queen. So think some people are just in it to say they did, and to brag about it on Facebook.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

smmudge said:


> A Facebook friend stood in it last night. He doesn't really strike me as someone who cares that much about the Queen. So think some people are just in it to say they did, and to brag about it on Facebook.


Wonder if anyone will do it 7 times like that woman in Edinburgh?


----------



## Sue (Sep 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Can we drive past with something that emits gamma rays and sterilise the fucking lot of them? I think that would solve a lot.
> 
> Joking. Not joking.


I've just arrived in Beziers, (in)famous for the massacre of its inhabitants by Papal forces trying to stamp out Catharism. 'Kill them all, God will know His own' kind of thing. Made me think of The Queue for some reason.  

Joking. Not joking.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

Interesting development - the queue tracker now has a featured 'Estimated Queing Time'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> At least the 21st-century state lyers didn’t pop their clogs in winter:



Elvis:


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

Based on data available as at 16:45 we can calcuate that the queue is currently _moving_ at 0.466 mph.


----------



## zora (Sep 15, 2022)

4.5! Bermondsey Beach!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2022)

zora said:


> 4.5! Bermondsey Beach!


What were those raves on the bank of the Thames called? Few hours of madness before the tide came back in


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

Now up to 4.6 miles..  this'll be all the after-work chancers figuring making an evening of it..


----------



## moochedit (Sep 15, 2022)

I guess the queue will be going half way up my street in coventry by the end of tommorow?


----------



## Poot (Sep 15, 2022)

If anyone fancies a bit of house burglary, definitely target the houses with half mast flags and pictures of the Queen in the windows; they'll be out for some time.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 15, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I wonder how long the queue would be of all the people waiting to have NHS treatment?



150 miles according to everydoctor or one of those Twitter accounts


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

We are now tantalisingly close to 5 miles..


----------



## killer b (Sep 15, 2022)

What happens after they reach 5 miles? Do they heave anyone else who turns up into the Thames?


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> What happens after they reach 5 miles? Do they heave anyone else who turns up into the Thames?


They weep the country into a black hole


----------



## Santino (Sep 15, 2022)

Navy.Noises.Overnight

(That'll be rehearsals for the funeral.)


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2022)

wtf is this 3words business?


----------



## salem (Sep 15, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> It's going to be a really boring queue too. No booze, spliff and bantz, no music or larks, just hardcore mourn. Very dull.


You could get lucky, but the chances of being stuck behind some gammon moaning about Megan for 8 hours is pretty high.



Ted Striker said:


> Providing the length (what spectacle, oooh let's discuss on social media ) of the queue and not the duration (which would be actually informative) is everything wrong with this country
> 
> (Well, not _everything_, but...).


And what's with them sharing it as a youtube stream rather than just a bloody website page? Makes no sense at all - like having a live stream of flight arrival times. I'm also annoyed they're pushing that stupid what 3 words bollocks too which is proprietary/closed sourced. I wonder which tory donor has an investment in that?


----------



## salem (Sep 15, 2022)

weltweit said:


> wtf is this 3words business?


They've basically broken the world into a grid of 1m squares and assigned each one a 3 word short code, the idea it's easier to say Horse.Battery.Staple than 123 Some Street, Some Town, SW1 1AA or give a grid reference. It's a simple idea but unfortunately relies on a private company that's going to charge for access once it's established, so shit like this helps it get established and then in a years time they'll be charging the gov a fee every time some one calls 999 and uses it to describe their location. It's utter bollocks and the kind of thing that should be open source or not used.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2022)

How fucking disrespectful is this?  









						MPs skip queue to see Queen lying in state - while general public wait for hours
					

Former prime minister Theresa May joined thousands of mourners paying respect to the Queen lying in state in Westminster Hall this morning.




					news.sky.com


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2022)

Hollis said:


> We are now tantalisingly close to 5 miles..
> 
> View attachment 342905



And...? Did we get to the magic five yet?

 I hope you have the right supplies and a comfy chair to get you through a night of updates.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> How fucking disrespectful is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking come on Queuers! You're not having that surely? Attack the fuckers; storm the corpse room! 




Now that might make it all worth it.


----------



## Edie (Sep 15, 2022)

ddraig said:


> What were those raves on the bank of the Thames called? Few hours of madness before the tide came back in


Went to those!


----------



## salem (Sep 15, 2022)

ddraig said:


> What were those raves on the bank of the Thames called? Few hours of madness before the tide came back in


Reclaim the beach? I recall it being said there was a gap in jurisdiction between river police and met which created a loop hole. I imagine they'd just team up to slap you about now.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 15, 2022)

Not even bread and circuses, a few rancid crumbs rolled in shit and a bunch of horrible clowns, seems to be enough for a lot of people if you stick the royal seal of approval on it.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 15, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Fucking come on Queuers! You're not having that surely? Attack the fuckers; storm the corpse room!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MPs skipping in front of the proles is everything this country stands for, and I'm sure the cap doffers in the queue are delighted to see their betters scoot ahead.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> How fucking disrespectful is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, why?  Surely they know it’s all bollocks? What the fuck are they wasting their time for?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> MPs skipping in front of the proles is everything this country stands for, and I'm sure the cap doffers in the queue are delighted to see their betters scoot ahead.


Rees Mogg went through perhaps 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I mean, why?  Surely they know it’s all bollocks? What the fuck are they wasting their time for?


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 15, 2022)

Somehow the BBC news report on the 10pm news managed to be even more mad than the queue itself. The Queue seems to have taken on several layers of ridiculous meaning, so long as you're slightly mental.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 342936


Is that Harry Stiles? Is he going to spit at Chris Pine again?


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 15, 2022)

Presumably they could halve the length of the queue if the carers just waited at the end.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 15, 2022)

What if the queen was on a little track to go around the queue?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> What if the queen was on a little track to go around the queue?


She liked trains. It’s what she would have wanted.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> How fucking disrespectful is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've got important businessto to attend to....from tuesday


----------



## moochedit (Sep 15, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> What if the queen was on a little track to go around the queue?


With a recorded message saying "and what do you do?"


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> They've got important businessto to attend to....from tuesday


Why? Aren’t they observing the full period of mourning?


----------



## Cloo (Sep 15, 2022)

I'll admit I'm finding looking at the BBC live feed of the hall now and then  quite interesting - I guess I was a bit curious to see what the arrangement was, though a million miles away from being interested enough to go. I guess you don't get the 'atmosphere', but I think the feed will be enough for most people.

Interesting that I'd say a preponderance of older women (ie, my age and up) seem to be there.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 15, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> They've got important businessto to attend to....from tuesday


Yeah fucking us all over


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> She liked trains. It’s what she would have wanted.


Could put the casket on one of those fun trains you get at the seaside or at theme parks. But this would be a glum train.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Could put the casket on one of those fun trains you get at the seaside or at theme parks. But this would be a glum train.


No harm in a few loops and dips, surely?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

We've been stuck on 4.9 miles for the last 3 1/2 hours now.


----------



## Sue (Sep 15, 2022)

Hollis said:


> We've been stuck on 4.9 miles for the last 3 1/2 hours now.


Should pick out at pub chucking out time. 🍻


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 15, 2022)

I'm not saying Britain has hit rock bottom but we should definitely be aware its visible.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm not saying Britain has hit rock bottom but we should definitely be aware its visible.


Is an intervention needed?


----------



## Cloo (Sep 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> Should pick out at pub chucking out time. 🍻


'I dunno quite what happened mate, I had 12 pints last night and when I came to I was covered in vomit and walking past the Queen's coffin'


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2022)

The queuing time could be dramatically shortened if everyone broke out into a trot.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> The queuing time could be dramatically shortened if everyone broke out into a trot.


They have provided 500 portaloos for that eventuality


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2022)

salem said:


> Reclaim the beach? I recall it being said there was a gap in jurisdiction between river police and met which created a loop hole. I can't imagine they'd just team up to slap you about now.


Yes! Nice one thanks


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## ouirdeaux (Sep 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Fucking destroys my faith in human nature. Jesussufferingfuck what’s wrong that this has happened?



Just out of curiosity, why did you ever have faith in human nature?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2022)

ddraig said:


>





weltweit said:


> They have provided 500 portaloos for that eventuality


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2022)

I find it all a bit odd, why would you queue to see a box of a dead person,? I admit I went and saw my mum in her coffin and bawled like a baby, but that was my mum ( x ) , didnt have to queue.

But not for anyone else, ever, these sycophants make me feel a bit sick tbh.

In contrast I'm going to a funeral tomorrow of someone I didnt really like but he was fam, but I certainly know we thought more of him than we did the 'queen.'


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you ever have faith in human nature?


People are often nice.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 15, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I find it all a bit odd, why would you queue to see a box of a dead person, I admit I went and saw my mum in her coffin and bawled like a baby, but that was my mum ( x ) , didnt have to queue.
> 
> But not for anyone else, ever, these sycophants make me feel a bit sick tbh.
> 
> In contrast I'm going to a funeral tomorrow of someone I didnt really like but he was fam, but I certainly know we thought more of him than we did the 'queen.'


Hope it goes ok


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

Something fishy..




Now..



What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> The queuing time could be dramatically shortened if everyone broke out into a trot.



* there are other options *


----------



## 8ball (Sep 15, 2022)

I read somewhere that the queue is not allowed to exceed five miles.

At which point, what happens?  Is it one in one out with no queueing for the queue allowed, so you just have to sort of mill about?

Is there maybe a ticketing system and online lottery?

Are there robust processes to stop people
queueing more than once?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 16, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Something fishy..
> 
> View attachment 342943
> 
> ...



There is nothing fishy about that.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 16, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> People are often nice.



They’re often cruel, stupid and/or just frankly completely evil too.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> I read somewhere that the queue is not allowed to exceed five miles.


Per the BBC website "The maximum length of the queue is 10 miles - with 6.9 miles from Westminster to Southwark, and a three-mile zigzag queue in Southwark Park."

I'm wondering if its 4.9 miles to Southwark then the zigzag.  If they're measuring the length by GPS then that could be why its currently 'stuck' on 4.9 miles whiles the wait time is getting longer..   

Queen’s lying in state queue could stretch to 10 miles


----------



## 8ball (Sep 16, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Per the BBC website "The maximum length of the queue is 10 miles - with 6.9 miles from Westminster to Southwark, and a three-mile zigzag queue in Southwark Park."
> 
> I'm wondering if its 4.9 miles to Southwark then the zigzag.  If they're measuring the length by GPS then that could be why its currently 'stuck' on 4.9 miles whiles the wait time is getting longer..
> 
> Queen’s lying in state queue could stretch to 10 miles



I’m disappointed with the zigzagging.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 16, 2022)

just seen a bit of the live coverage on the bbc. Absolutely fascinating. and weird.

Reminded me of Big Brother when they used to show live coverage of them all asleep.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 16, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> At least the 21st-century state lyers didn’t pop their clogs in winter:



Edith Piaf


----------



## emanymton (Sep 16, 2022)

Do these people not have jobs?


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 16, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Do these people not have jobs?


Maybe they have jobs with annual leave?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 16, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Maybe they have jobs with annual leave?


What did you do on your holiday?

Stood in a queue.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

"Something to tell the kids"

Your kids are going to roll their eyes that you spent 12 hours in a queue to see a box for thirty seconds.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 16, 2022)

Probably more interesting for your kids than saying "I can't remember but I guess I sat on my arse that day pissing about on the internet"


----------



## emanymton (Sep 16, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Maybe they have jobs with annual leave?


Most jobs Don't let you just book a day of they normally expect some kind of notice. And at this time of year moat people have fully booked their holidays.


----------



## chilango (Sep 16, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What did you do on your holiday?
> 
> Stood in a queue.


Don't people usually fly to Florida to do that?


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 16, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Most jobs Don't let you just book a day of they normally expect some kind of notice. And at this time of year moat people have fully booked their holidays.


do moat people live in castles?


----------



## Cloo (Sep 16, 2022)

Gsv was saying he saw it pointed out that there was really nothing stopping them from giving everyone a ticketed hour slot to queue up or something (as they are presumably doing for people with access needs), so it's almost as though they wanted there to be an enormous queue of 'devoted citizens'.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

Apparently one of my colleagues is going back today to see the box again. Once wasn't enough.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

I should add we've been told we can take as much time off as we want to mourn and/or go view the box


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I should add we've been told we can take as much time off as we want to mourn and/or go view the box


That's a 4 day weekend handed to you right there Petcha ! Result.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 16, 2022)

Voley said:


> That's a 4 day weekend handed to you right there Petcha ! Result.


4 days? I need at least 6 months to get over the trauma.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

Voley said:


> That's a 4 day weekend handed to you right there Petcha ! Result.



I foolishly booked the whole 10 days off before this announcement so i could get the fuck out of blighty to mourn abroad  What a waste.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2022)

Cloo said:


> it's almost as though they wanted there to be an enormous queue of 'devoted citizens'.


Of course. The spectacle is what matters. That’s how royalty works, without it there’s nothing.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

The zig zag system is blatantly designed to reduce the length of the Queue right? It's been stuck on 4.9 miles for hours now and the abort length is 5 miles. It's rigged.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Probably more interesting for your kids than saying "I can't remember but I guess I sat on my arse that day pissing about on the internet"


Why would any of us tell our kids what we did when the queen died though? It's not actually a question anyone is likely to ask.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> Why would any of us tell our kids what we did when the queen died though? It's not actually a question anyone is likely to ask.



I was refering to people in the queue not people on this thread, obvs.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I was refering to people in the queue not people on this thread, obvs.


I expect most of them will be disappointed about how often they get asked too.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 16, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Gsv was saying he saw it pointed out that there was really nothing stopping them from giving everyone a ticketed hour slot to queue up or something (as they are presumably doing for people with access needs), so it's almost as though they wanted there to be an enormous queue of 'devoted citizens'.


It’s all a conspiracy!


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> I expect most of them will be disappointed about how often they get asked too.



I doubt it because they won't wait to be asked to impart the information. I never asked my grandma what she was doing when war was declared on the wireless but she kept telling me.


----------



## salem (Sep 16, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Probably more interesting for your kids than saying "I can't remember but I guess I sat on my arse that day pissing about on the internet"


Ah I remember it well, I sat glued to a live stream of some text that occasionally updated the queue length and bitched about people wasting their lives.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

The BBC has breaking news that they've closed the Queue


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> Why would any of us tell our kids what we did when the queen died though? It's not actually a question anyone is likely to ask.



"Mum/Dad, you weren't one of those wallies that queued all night to spend 30 seconds in the same room as a corpse? Says here some people queued for 12 hours  "


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> "Mum/Dad, you weren't one of those wallies that queued all night to spend 30 seconds in the same room as a corpse? Says here some people queued for 12 hours  "



It's currently 14 hours on the official tracker. I'm hearing rumours it's even longer in fact.

'Paused'



I predict a riot


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> The BBC has breaking news that they've closed the Queue


Makes me want to go even more. It's like west-end nightclubs that deliberately slow down letting people in to make it look busy inside


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

The BBC has more breaking news that a large Queue is forming in Wales though to see King Charles. Thank god.

Oh, they're also saying there's a Queue to join the Queue.


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What did you do on your holiday?
> 
> Stood in a queue.


TBF everyone who goes to Disneyland/Chessington seems to say this.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 16, 2022)

* collpases *


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> "Mum/Dad, you weren't one of those wallies that queued all night to spend 30 seconds in the same room as a corpse? Says here some people queued for 12 hours  "


Corpse isn't even in there.


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2022)

Hollis said:


> * collpases *
> 
> View attachment 342976


Does this mean it's reached 5 miles?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 16, 2022)

10 miles!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

The Queue begins to expand at a geometric rate. It becomes self-aware at *2:14 a.m. Eastern time, September 17th*. In a panic, they try to pull the plug. 

 The Queue fights back.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 16, 2022)

"Proclaimers now replace Elton John as the nominated band to release the now traditional memorial song with a lyric re-write of their greatest hit....""


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 16, 2022)

Edit, needs a bit of work


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

“I would wait for 500 hours and queue for 500 more just to be the man who fell down at your corpse”


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> “I would wait for 500 hours and queue for 500 more just to be the man who fell down at your corpse”


i would shuffle two thousand yards and i would queue four thousand more


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> The BBC has more breaking news that a large Queue is forming in Wales though to see King Charles. Thank god.
> 
> Oh, they're also saying there's a Queue to join the Queue.


A Queue to join a queue , what a time to be alive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2022)

marty21 said:


> A Queue to join a queue , what a time to be alive.


and to be young was very heaven


----------



## SysOut (Sep 16, 2022)

How long was the queue at Dover?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 16, 2022)

SysOut said:


> How long was the queue at Dover?


Good point. None of these Queues in Europe. Brendxit


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2022)

that the queue is now in southwark park.

i hope it's passing the ada salter garden - as mayor of bermondsey, she had the red flag hoisted in place of the union flag on the town hall


----------



## moomoo (Sep 16, 2022)

Cloo said:


> I'll admit I'm finding looking at the BBC live feed of the hall now and then  quite interesting - I guess I was a bit curious to see what the arrangement was, though a million miles away from being interested enough to go. I guess you don't get the 'atmosphere', but I think the feed will be enough for most people.
> 
> Interesting that I'd say a preponderance of older women (ie, my age and up) seem to be there.


I’m becoming weirdly obsessed with it. I’m excited to get home from work so I can watch it. 🤣🤣


----------



## Cloo (Sep 16, 2022)

moomoo said:


> I’m becoming weirdly obsessed with it. I’m excited to get home from work so I can watch it. 🤣🤣


14k+ people watching it mid morning today. Odd watching people not being sure what to do - it looks like people have been told they can stop momentarily by the coffin and some people put their head down and/or bow, and some women attempt a curtsey, though no one actually knows how to do one. It makes me think of a line from one of our kids' 'Mr Gum' books where there heroine doesn't know what to do when meeting someone important, so she spins around and yells 'CURTSEY!'

One of the many reasons I wouldn't or shouldn't see the coffin would be the very strong temptation to spin around and yell 'CURTSEY!'


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2022)

don't know why people are queue for 12 hours for a couple of second seeing a box , they are going to take her to winsor down the A4 on Monday just stand by the side of the bloody road


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Santino (Sep 16, 2022)

Cloo said:


> 14k+ people watching it mid morning today. Odd watching people not being sure what to do - it looks like people have been told they can stop momentarily by the coffin and some people put their head down and/or bow, and some women attempt a curtsey, though no one actually knows how to do one. It makes me think of a line from one of our kids' 'Mr Gum' books where there heroine doesn't know what to do when meeting someone important, so she spins around and yells 'CURTSEY!'
> 
> One of the many reasons I wouldn't or shouldn't see the coffin would be the very strong temptation to spin around and yell 'CURTSEY!'


This is one of the few times when you have an opportunity to point out that 'curtsey' is derived from 'courtesy' without having to awkwardly crowbar it into conversation.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

Back up Queue looking promising in Cardiff


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

This is outrageous. Inevitable, but still. Furious.



> Some people have been cashing in on the Queen's lying in state by selling used wristbands for up to £350.
> 
> Those joining the queue receive coloured wristbands to mark their place - so they can leave for a drink, or to go to the toilet, and then return.
> 
> ...


----------



## SysOut (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Back up Queue looking promising in Cardiff



They've got that look in their eyes, like e-scooterists.


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> This is outrageous. Inevitable, but still. Furious.


Daily Mail comments section is over there >>>>>


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 16, 2022)

by Monday everyone in Britain should have at some point been in a queue to gawp at something. the ultimate British tribute.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> This is outrageous. Inevitable, but still. Furious.


What's to stop you getting one of these bands then pissing off until your place is near the front?


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 16, 2022)

Just been on BBC news that the queue is now 14 hours.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

emanymton said:


> What's to stop you getting one of these bands then passing off until your place is near the front?



I'm fairly sure you'd be lynched. Or thrown in the Tower or something. But yeh, tis a good plan.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I'm fairly sure you'd be lynched. Or thrown in the Tower or something. But yeh, tis a good plan.


I hope someone tries it and the whole thing erupts into one massive brawl.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## SysOut (Sep 16, 2022)

They're not even issuing "model british subject" certificates to the coffin fans.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

SysOut said:


> They're not even issuing "model british subject" certificates to the coffin fans.




The jokes on everyone who doesn’t join The Queue, the wristbands will let the authorities know who to spare when Charles purges the disloyal elements


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> This is outrageous. Inevitable, but still. Furious.


why is it outrageous?


----------



## emanymton (Sep 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> why is it outrageous?


It's what she would have wanted.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> The jokes on everyone who doesn’t join The Queue, the wristbands will let the authorities know who to spare when Charles purges the disloyal elements


Fine, I don't want to live in that world.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> why is it outrageous?



It's. sarcasm.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 16, 2022)

the live stream is hilarious. watching people decide what to do, seemingly on the spur of the moment, and then often instantly look like they feel that maybe they blew the moment.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 16, 2022)

emanymton said:


> What's to stop you getting one of these bands then pissing off until your place is near the front?


System works at Alton Towers and DisneyWorld, if they can operate a virtual queue it's shameful that HM Govt can't.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Back up Queue looking promising in Cardiff


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 16, 2022)

salem said:


> They've basically broken the world into a grid of 1m squares and assigned each one a 3 word short code, the idea it's easier to say Horse.Battery.Staple than 123 Some Street, Some Town, SW1 1AA or give a grid reference. It's a simple idea but unfortunately relies on a private company that's going to charge for access once it's established, so shit like this helps it get established and then in a years time they'll be charging the gov a fee every time some one calls 999 and uses it to describe their location. It's utter bollocks and the kind of thing that should be open source or not used.


I haven't looked at this thread for a while, but those what3words works, as soon as I read Horse.Battery.Staple I knew this was the reference: Password Strength

ETA there isn't a What3words for horse.battery.staple but horses.battery.staple is in the far north of Canada. ///horses.battery.staple


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2022)

Problem solved.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 16, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I haven't looked at this thread for a while, but those what3words works, as soon as I read Horse.Battery.Staple I knew this was the reference: Password Strength



Correct!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2022)

Jesus shitting christ.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2022)

Oh the outrage has started in the twitter comments. Awesome. 

This could be it gang, the veil may have fallen from their eyes.

Prepare the barricades!


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2022)

hmm so how many old biddies do we expect to be dead in the morning


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm so how many old biddies do we expect to be dead in the morning



Do the Qers get bonus points for walking past them as well?


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 16, 2022)

Can't really shut a queue , If you shut an official queue then people will just form an unofficial queue waiting to join it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

Freeze for the Queen


----------



## Sue (Sep 16, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm so how many old biddies do we expect to be dead in the morning


It may sound harsh but if people are fucking stupid enough to queue all night for this, then 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 16, 2022)

What's the point? She definitely didn't know nearly all the people filing past and they didn't know her, apart from her carefully stage-managed public persona.
Perhaps if the people spent the amount of their time being concerned for their neighbours as they do for people they don't know their country might be a better place.

Ignoring that, you can't quietly mourn when being rushed past the coffin, surely at home you can mourn in private rather than queueing for hours and gawping at the box.  It's just virtual signalling of the worst kind.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2022)

Sue said:


> It may sound harsh but if people are fucking stupid enough to queue all night for this, then 🤷‍♀️.



aye its a fair point 

Pure fucking madness mind


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2022)

Thinking about this, I remember queuing overnight twice. Once for cup final replay tickets and the other time was when it was snowing at the Lewisham Odeon for Who tickets.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Can't really shut a queue , If you shut an official queue then people will just form an unofficial queue waiting to join it.




heard someone before the queen even arrived in london about monday had choose where the line started without anything being said


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 16, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Do the Qers get bonus points for walking past them as well?


They’ll become markers like on Mount Everest.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2022)

Sue said:


> It may sound harsh but if people are fucking stupid enough to queue all night for this, then 🤷‍♀️.



St Johns Ambulance will be there to treat the hypothermia with slings and leg splints.

Or an eye patch.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2022)

they should get some old school army drill instructors  to come along to move the queue along


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Thinking about this, I remember queuing overnight twice. Once for cup final replay tickets and the other time was when it was snowing at the Lewisham Odeon for Who tickets.


I queued three times round the block in 1977 to see the first Star Wars fillum, at, I think, the old Odeon in Renfield Street, Glasgow.  We ate Moon Rocks or Space Dust in the queue - or whatever popping candy was called at the time. It had just been launched in the UK.  It felt like being part of history, because the film had just hit the UK and the queues were in the news.

The queue was entertained by a famous Glasgow busker who couldn’t actually play the moothie (mouth organ), but would just sook and blaw, and walk up and down the queue with his flat cap held out for money.  He was an institution, but I can’t remember his name.

But that wasn’t even a whole afternoon, never mind over night!


----------



## 8ball (Sep 16, 2022)

spitfire said:


> St Johns Ambulance will be there to treat the hypothermia with slings and leg splints.
> 
> Or an eye patch.



Or a triangular bandage.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 16, 2022)

It’s just so WEIRD! 

I bloody love it. 🤦‍♀️🤣


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2022)

How many people are we talking here? 5 miles. People double or triple deep. 

That’s a lot of cold people…


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

Can someone tell me why im finding this so fucking hilarious. I tune into the bbc news channel now and then just to have a peek at people queuing and telling stone faced journalists how honoured they are that they get to Queue to see the Box. 'It's the least I could do for her selfless service' etc etc. It's just so so funny. It's also a little depressing that this many people in the UK are so fucking stupid but hey, we could all use a little bit of comedy gold right now with everything else going on.

Long live the Queue.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 16, 2022)

Sue said:


> It may sound harsh but if people are fucking stupid enough to queue all night for this, then 🤷‍♀️.



It's not really stupid because if they don't queue up they won't get in, so it's pretty logical really from their perspective.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 16, 2022)

moomoo said:


> It’s just so WEIRD!
> 
> I bloody love it. 🤦‍♀️🤣



Yeah, I’m getting some enjoyment out of the fact that the queue has become unmoored from its origins involving something to do with the Queen and is now just The Queue, and you joined The Queue because you knew it wouldn’t be around for ever, and that it was The Right Thing To Do.  And when future generations ask what you did during The Queue, you want to be able to say that for a very special one time moment in all of human history, you were a part of the Queue, and in some nebulous, indefinable, and frankly quite possibly entirely incoherent way, the Queue was a part of you.  

And one day, long from now, when you are in your nursing home regaling your grandchildren, or perhaps even great grandchildren, with tales of The Queue, and they ask you what it was that you were actually queuing for, your bosom will swell with patriotic pride as you tell them, “I don’t remember”.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 16, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> they should get some old school army drill instructors  to come along to move the queue along



Or they could heat up the floor and make everybody come in barefoot.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> This is outrageous. Inevitable, but still. Furious.


This is hilarious on two different levels.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2022)

So I went to try and find out how many people are in The Queue but it just gave me a total of 750000 potential. I did come across this tit bit and want to find out who upset Hyacinth?


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

The Beeb just reported the Queue is now visible from space   

I really dont see how any normal intelligent person could stand there and report that with a straight face.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2022)

they should start doing trail by combat in the queue for position

see how much they really want it


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> they should start doing trail by combat in the queue for position
> 
> see how much they really want it



I did hear people are trying to blag it into the disabled Queue which is considerably shorter. Which isn't a bad plan. If you can bullshit your way into a parking space at asda with a fake a blue pass why not to view the Box?


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> The Beeb just reported the Queue is now visible from space



Please tell me you're making this up.

North Korea wouldn't even say that.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 16, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Please tell me you're making this up.
> 
> North Korea wouldn't even say that.



Nope. Thats what a grim looking presenter just said on the news. right, i forgot i do have a life. off to get pissed and giggle about this.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2022)

as  a catholic can i ask what are the rules about COE regarding  idolising the queen


----------



## moochedit (Sep 16, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> as  a catholic can i ask what are the rules about COE regarding  idolising the queen


that would be an ecumenical matter


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 16, 2022)

Man charged with lying-in-state queue sex assaults
					

Adio Adeshine appeared at Westminster Magistrates' Court after being charged on Friday.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Not all there to pay their respects apparently


----------



## A380 (Sep 16, 2022)

I did queue for two hours once to get a book signed by Buzz Aldrin. But he walked on the moon. The fucking moon, And I'm glad I can say I once interacted with  a man who walked on the moon.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Sep 16, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Man charged with lying-in-state queue sex assaults
> 
> 
> Adio Adeshine appeared at Westminster Magistrates' Court after being charged on Friday.
> ...



None of them are there to “pay their respect”. A mix of rubbernecking and snivelling bootlicking.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 16, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> None of them are there to “pay their respect”. A mix of rubbernecking and snivelling bootlicking.


And now one-up-manship on how long they queued.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Total made up nonsense from years ago of course









						Video of naked man falling to death from Buckingham Palace is from American TV show, not real
					

Following the death of Elizabeth II, a video of a naked man climbing down the walls of the London royal residence using a bedsheet has been making the rounds online.




					www.indiatoday.in


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 16, 2022)

This is not a sign of a healthy society


----------



## A380 (Sep 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Total made up nonsense from years ago of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Borris?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 16, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> This is not a sign of a healthy society



It’s a sign of an absurd society.  I think with so many things changing at the moment, and not generally for the better, a great many people associated the Queen with a kind of stability.  
Now she’s gone too, everything’s getting a little scary.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> It’s a sign of an absurd society.  I think with so many things changing at the moment, and not generally for the better, a great many people associated the Queen with a kind of stability.
> Now she’s gone too, everything’s getting a little scary.


I think our society is going to fall apart.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I think our society is going to fall apart.



"there is no such thing as society"


----------



## ska invita (Sep 16, 2022)

One outcome of this is that it makes those people who queue outside madame tussauds for an hour seem like sensible people with interesting lives


----------



## Sue (Sep 16, 2022)

ska invita said:


> One outcome of this is that it makes those people who queue outside madame tussauds for an hour seem like *sensible people* with interesting lives


At £33.50 a pop, not really...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> What happens after they reach 5 miles? Do they heave anyone else who turns up into the Thames?





Karl Masks said:


> They weep the country into a black hole




Could one you two PLEASE get an avatar for the common good
Thank you in advance
Sincerely yours



Sue said:


> At £33.50 a pop, not really...


even then


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2022)

Cloo said:


> 14k+ people watching it mid morning today.



A DARKENED ROOM. A MAN IS HUNCHED OVER A BANK OF DULLY GLOWING TELEVISION SCREENS AND COMPUTER MONITORS. 

GRADUALLY WE SEE THAT WEATHERED AND LINED THOUGH HIS FACE IS, THIS IS A MAN YOUNGER THAN HIS WEARY VISAGE INITIALLY ADVERTISES.

"FOURTEEN.... FOURTEEN THOUSAND VIEWERS...?!"

HE SAYS THE WORDS AGAIN, PRODDING AND TESTING EACH SYLLABLE, AS IF EVERY ONE IS ALIEN TO HIM.

"FOURTEEN THOUSAND!"

A FAINT UPTURN AT THE EDGES OF HIS MOUTH THREATENS TO SHAVE YEARS OFF HIS PREMATURELY-AGED APPEARANCE, AS HIS STRAIGHTENS UP AND REACHES FOR A RELEPHONE TO THE SIDE OF HIS DESK.

"SWITCHBOARD? PUT ME THROUGH TO MRS GRIMES... TELL HER TO GO WAKE DARREN UP - I THINK I'VE GOT AN IDEA THAT CAN SAVE US!"

HE REPLACES THE RECEIVER AND SMILES TO HIMSELF. 

A MOMENT PASSES, BEFORE THE BRIEF FLICKERING OF REBORN YOUTHFULNESS SINKS BACK INTO SUNKEN-EYED TERROR AS HE FRANTICALLY SEIZES THE PHONE, HOLLERING...

"TELL HER TO KNOCK FIRST... FOR THE LOVE OF CHRIST, KNOCK FIRST, MRS GRIMES!"


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2022)

Someone just now willingly joined the queue knowing (that according to estimate) they'll be in it until 6:40 pm tomorrow.

That's the reality we currently live in.

Brexit, Trump, Boris, Covid, The Queue.

The theory that we are living in a simulation isnt seeming quite as wacko to me as it used to.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 16, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Someone just now willingly joined the queue knowing (that according to estimate) they'll be in it until 6:40 pm tomorrow.
> 
> That's the reality we currently live in.
> 
> ...


I didn't think a simulation would be this shit.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 16, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I think our society is going to fall apart.



In the next couple of weeks?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> In the next couple of weeks?


As long as shit holds together long enough for my washing machine to be fixed on Monday it can go full spectrum Thunderdome-and-Threads afterwards


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2022)

Queue estimate is now 24 hours.

That's 24 hours of continuous movement without rest or sleep.

People are willingly participants in a Guantanamo bay torture simulation.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2022)

God Save The Queue.


----------



## A380 (Sep 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> As long as shit holds together long enough for my washing machine to be fixed on Monday it can go full spectrum Thunderdome-and-Threads afterwards



Two socks enter.

One sock leaves!


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> As long as shit holds together long enough for my washing machine to be fixed on Monday it can go full spectrum Thunderdome-and-Threads afterwards


It's important to face the Apocalypse in clean laundry


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> It's important to face the Apocalypse in clean laundry


Exactly - STANDARDS


----------



## moomoo (Sep 17, 2022)

Someone I know from school has posted that he queued for 13 hours last night. I am so happy but I have so many questions that I can’t ask him because he doesn’t have much sense of humour 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2022)

moomoo said:


> Someone I know from school has posted that he queued for 13 hours last night. I am so happy but I have so many questions that I can’t ask him because he doesn’t have much sense of humour 🤦‍♀️


Would he have bought a ‘God Save The Queue’ t-shirt if someone was selling them?  Mrs N and I were talking about such an enterprise earlier. 

Is this the greatest queue in this country’s history?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 17, 2022)

Someone I work with queued alongside David Beckham for 11 hours, so Beckham didn't queue jump.
Work colleague was in shot when Beckham was on the news, I hope for his sake he booked the day off and wasn't claiming to be 'working from home'


----------



## moomoo (Sep 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Is this the greatest queue in this country’s history?


Yes!!! It’s the best thing I’ve ever seen in my whole life!! 🥰🤣🥳🤣

I’d buy a ‘God save the queue’ tee shirt for sure! Not convinced my friend would though…


----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2022)

Becks did look knackered when he entered the hall, as do most people.

We’re loving watching it.  Earlier there was a Native American guy with full Chief headdress.  He looked great.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 17, 2022)

The Queue now has its own section on BBC Weather


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Becks did look knackered when he entered the hall, as do most people.
> 
> We’re loving watching it.  Earlier there was a Native American guy with full Chief headdress.  He looked great.


was he followed by a cop and a builder?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Becks did look knackered when he entered the hall, as do most people.
> 
> We’re loving watching it.  Earlier there was a Native American guy with full Chief headdress.  He looked great.


I like the people who don't really know what to do. Do you stop and bow your head, stop and look solemn, shuffle past and look solemn, shuffle past looking embarrassed . I'd be the latter!!


----------



## ouirdeaux (Sep 17, 2022)

I find the list odd as well. Any ideas?


----------



## Petcha (Sep 17, 2022)

As usual the Mail has the gory details of what happened when the guy attacked the Box which other papers, presumably out of respect for Her Majesty aren't saying. He actually managed to whip the flag off and there's a hilarious 'interview' on there with a traumatised mourner and her young niece who now want to be allowed to go in again as their first experience was so sullied.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

Petcha said:


> there's a hilarious 'interview' on there with a traumatised mourner and her young niece who now want to be allowed to go in again as their first experience was so sullied.


Give her Pontins money-off vouchers


----------



## ska invita (Sep 17, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> And what is the item on the upper right?



No ejaculating over the coffin - important to include that considering the number of necro-pervs this queue is attracting

No whistles  

horns and glosticks seem koshr


----------



## A380 (Sep 17, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the people who don't really know what to do. Do you stop and bow your head, stop and look solemn, shuffle past and look solemn, shuffle past looking embarrassed . I'd be the latter!!



Yes, because it’s not like they had any time before to think about what they would do…


----------



## 2hats (Sep 17, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I find the list odd as well. Any ideas?



No explosives.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I find the list odd as well. Any ideas?



I'll start bottom right and work backwards...

Tools (potential weapons or could damage historical building)
Flags (not sure why)
Whistles (I assume air horns etc. too - silence please)
Padlocks (people lock em to bridges n stuff in remembrance, not in our hall you don't)
Fireworks (another mourning item in some cultures / potential weapon etc.)
Soft toys (especially Paddington fucking bears or we'll be buried in them / bomb threat)
Chairs (could concealed weapons or explosives)
Butt plugs ( just not respectful is it?!)


----------



## A380 (Sep 17, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I find the list odd as well. Any ideas?




Explosives, top right. Banned on the parliamentary estate ever since that Guy Fawkes chap…


----------



## Petcha (Sep 17, 2022)

Just saw one of the soldiers whos gonna walk the corpse up to Windsor being interviewed. He was describing it like Liam Gallagher did Knebworth. 'I did the Prince Phillip one but this is obvs a much bigger one. I've learned from that experience. A lot of the guys here haven't done a big funeral before so there's some nerves over there'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2022)

Wrong royal thread!!!


----------



## Petcha (Sep 17, 2022)

I really really cant stomach this. It reminds me of the morning after Brexit. When you realised the country you used to love was actually really shit and full of fuckwits.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 17, 2022)

How many people have actually been through to see the box? I reckon it's lower than it might seem with all The Queue "bantz".


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 17, 2022)

This sums up the hypocrisy and what a lot of virtual signalling shite all this queueing is. 








						Nan you haven't visited in months delighted that you've queued 16 hours for someone else's grandmother
					

Your Nan has told other residents at her care home that she’s really proud of how you braved fatigue and sleeplessness to commemorate another person’s gran that you never met, even though you haven’t driven the 15 miles to see her since your last visit in March.




					newsthump.com


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 17, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> This sums up the hypocrisy and what a lot of virtual signalling shite all this queueing is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if your nan's care home is in the vicinity and, because of the queuers the only way to get to visit is to join the q


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 17, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I really really cant stomach this. It reminds me of the morning after Brexit. When you realised the country you used to love was actually really shit and full of fuckwits.


OK, that’s where I have to differ. I didn’t feel like that after the Brexit vote, and I don’t feel like that as a result of people liking the Queen.  Quite apart from the haughty, patronising dismissal of people you happen to disagree with (actually on something pretty trivial in the bigger picture), it misses the structural issues underlying both phenomena. It is literally a liberal stand point.

It’s fine to be fed up with the spectacle. I am.  But “fuckwits” is too easy.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, that’s where I have to differ. I didn’t feel like that after the Brexit vote, and I don’t feel like that as a result of people liking the Queen.  Quite apart from the haughty, patronising dismissal of people you happen to disagree with (actually on something pretty trivial in the bigger picture), it misses the structural issues underlying both phenomena. It is literally a liberal stand point.
> 
> It’s fine to be fed up with the spectacle. I am.  But “fuckwits” is too easy.



Ok, maybe 'fuckwits' was a bit glib. But I stand by my point. Let's say 'idiots'. Because anyone who voted for Brexit (many of whom lost their jobs as a result and hopefully now realise how idiotic they were) and anyone standing in the Queue removing the coverage in the news of the discovery of mass graves and genocide in Ukraine for ten straight days are exactly that. The Queue has provided a bit of light relief though so let's leave it there. Long live the Queue.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 17, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Ok, maybe 'fuckwits' was a bit glib. But I stand by my point. Let's say 'idiots'. Because anyone who voted for Brexit (many of whom lost their jobs as a result and hopefully now realise how idiotic they were) and anyone standing in the Queue removing the coverage in the news of the discovery of mass graves and genocide in Ukraine for ten straight days are exactly that.



Yeah the only reason I didn't go was to let the Ukraine news get a few more milliseconds of coverage.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 17, 2022)

Am I still an idiot if I voted to leave the EU but want nothing to do with the Queue? If I go and join it might someone take my degree off me, or the Autism Awareness course I did last year? Will I be a fit person to mentor young people if there appears in my household a teatowel with a picture of a corgi on it? Might Mrs SI's Masters degree be rescinded if she has a cry tomorrow in front of the telly? If I fail to chant "Putin is a poo-poo head" outside the Town Hall every weekend will I have to hand back my cycling proficiency badge? Will I have to promise not to use wow words? 

Jesus fucking wept, man.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 17, 2022)

The commentary on David BEckham walking past the royal rigor mortis box is something else. It's borderling meta commentary on our society. This could only be improved if Richard Madeley was commentating


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 17, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Am I still an idiot if I voted to leave the EU but want nothing to do with the Queue? If I go and join it might someone take my degree off me, or the Autism Awareness course I did last year? Will I be a fit person to mentor young people if there appears in my household a teatowel with a picture of a corgi on it? Might Mrs SI's Masters degree be rescinded if she has a cry tomorrow in front of the telly? If I fail to chant "Putin is a poo-poo head" outside the Town Hall every weekend will I have to hand back my cycling proficiency badge? Will I have to promise not to use wow words?
> 
> Jesus fucking wept, man.


Of course not, it just means you care for people you don't know and who don't care about you or even know you exist, and have no direct effect on your life, rather than get to know or care about people living in your own road or apartment block.  

I don't know you, so that last point may not be true for you, as you may know loads of people in our community. But in general, it holds true.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 17, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> wow words


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I queued three times round the block in 1977 to see the first Star Wars fillum, at, I think, the old Odeon in Renfield Street, Glasgow.  We ate Moon Rocks or Space Dust in the queue - or whatever popping candy was called at the time. It had just been launched in the UK.  It felt like being part of history, because the film had just hit the UK and the queues were in the news.
> 
> The queue was entertained by a famous Glasgow busker who couldn’t actually play the moothie (mouth organ), but would just sook and blaw, and walk up and down the queue with his flat cap held out for money.  He was an institution, but I can’t remember his name.
> 
> But that wasn’t even a whole afternoon, never mind over night!


I queued for that film 🤣 (in Bath) .

I'm loving all the outrage about queue jumping , Philip Scofield has been getting in the neck for using the 'special VIP ' queue. Whereas Becks deserves a knighthood apparently for queueing with the plebs for 12 hours. And all the outrage is to pay your respects to an hereditary monarch who probably never queued for anything in her privileged life.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> One outcome of this is that it makes those people who queue outside madame tussauds for an hour seem like sensible people with interesting lives


I've never understood that queue either tbf


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2022)

Spoke to my mum earlier , she said if she'd been younger (she's 80) she'd have joined the queue, which would have meant me joining the queue as well , because MUM. So I'd like to thank her majesty for living a lot longer.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 17, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Am I still an idiot if I voted to leave the EU but want nothing to do with the Queue?


Yes.

In the 21st century, if you are "wrong" about one thing, you are then wrong about everything. "You" are simply wrong.

So, if someone writes a load of stuff that you don't like, just look into their background and discover something that they did or thought wrong, and you can then annihilate anything they said or wrote, regardless of whether those things were right or wrong!

Useful, isn't it?

Bit like the church and all that heresy stuff.
Anti-enlightenmentism is definitely cool in the 21th century.

As the US president said, right at the beginning of the century:
"You are either for us, or against us"
Wow!


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2022)

Almost as much fun as being there!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2022)

I just went down to look at the queue , it isn't that far away tbf , saw it near London Bridge , accidentally joined it for a while , some ignorant people might call that pushing in 🙄 . Wasn't in it for very long.

Walked back to Liverpool St via Bank and there was an anti-vax protest in full swing outside the BoE, bit disrespectful to her Maj that 🤔


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I just went down to look at the queue , it isn't that far away tbf , saw it near London Bridge , accidentally joined it for a while , some ignorant people might call that pushing in 🙄 . Wasn't in it for very long.
> 
> Walked back to Liverpool St via Bank and there was an anti-vax protest in full swing outside the BoE, bit disrespectful to her Maj that 🤔



What a time to be alive.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I just went down to look at the queue , ( ... ) , accidentally joined it for a while


Didn't you get yourself a wristband? They're worth quite a bit..


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Didn't you get yourself a wristband? They're worth quite a bit..



Fuck, fuck, fuck, what have I been doing the last few days?
I should have been joining, leaving, and rejoining the queue to get wristbands.
Could have been a nice little earner, that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> accidentally joined it for a while


🤣👏😎


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 17, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As usual the Mail has the gory details of what happened when the guy attacked the Box which other papers, presumably out of respect for Her Majesty aren't saying. He actually managed to whip the flag off and there's a hilarious 'interview' on there with a traumatised mourner and her young niece who now want to be allowed to go in again as their first experience was so sullied.


No refunds


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> No refunds


Sold as seen 🤷


----------



## Santino (Sep 17, 2022)

Who are these guys?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

Santino said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> View attachment 343189


I got a bad feeling


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 17, 2022)

Santino said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> View attachment 343189


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2022)

Santino said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> View attachment 343189



1980s Doctor Who episode end of shoot beano


----------



## Sue (Sep 17, 2022)

Santino said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> View attachment 343189


I'm going to take a wild stab at 'weirdos with a sun queen fixation'.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 17, 2022)

Santino said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> View attachment 343189


Looks like they're filming an episode of Dr Who and these are the new TIme Lord costumes


----------



## souljacker (Sep 17, 2022)

Santino said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> View attachment 343189


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 17, 2022)

Santino said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> View attachment 343189


Don't! They are observers from a terrible future


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Don't! They are observers from a terrible future


What, like Monday?


----------



## Cid (Sep 17, 2022)

Santino said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> View attachment 343189



No luck with google lens. What time/where? am intrigued.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2022)

Cid said:


> No luck with google lens. What time/where? am intrigued.


They came from tomorrow


----------



## Santino (Sep 17, 2022)

Cid said:


> No luck with google lens. What time/where? am intrigued.


A few minutes before I posted, they were viewing the regal coffin. Say 4:15-4:20pm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> They came from tomorrow


The original title for terminator


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I really really cant stomach this. It reminds me of the morning after Brexit. When you realised the country you used to love was actually really shit and full of fuckwits.


I first realised that in May 1979, and had it reinforced in 1983, 1987, 1992, 1997, 2001, 2005, 2010, 2015 and post-referendum in 2017 and 2019


----------



## Cid (Sep 17, 2022)

Santino said:


> A few minutes before I posted, they were viewing the regal coffin. Say 4:15-4:20pm.



Well I am stumped for now. But yes, it's around 4:17-18.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What, like Monday?


'tis only the beginning


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> 'tis only the beginning


What, you think the engineer won't be able to fix my washing machine? 🥺


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 17, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I first realised that in May 1979, and had it reinforced in 1983, 1987, 1992, 1997, 2001, 2005, 2010, 2015 and post-referendum in 2017 and 2019


Don't forget arse flare guy and his cohorts in 2021


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Don't forget arse flare guy and his cohorts in 2021


No one will ever forget arse flare guy


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 17, 2022)

Has anyone died or given birth in The Queue yet?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 17, 2022)

Next "illegal rave" should just have a coffin on the stage and claim everyone dancing is just queuing


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Has anyone died or given birth in The Queue yet?


I for one welcome our new pod people overlords


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 17, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the people who don't really know what to do. Do you stop and bow your head, stop and look solemn, shuffle past and look solemn, shuffle past looking embarrassed . I'd be the latter!!


Just thought, given the numbers, has there been any word of anyone using the opportunity to do something _other_ than reverential?

Would have expected _someone _to stick two fingers up at the coffin, simply because there are enough people out there who'd likely do that sort of thing.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 17, 2022)

Now that so many pensioners have shown their proficiency at standing outside in the cold for hours and hours, I have muchly increased concerns about what could happen to gas prices.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just thought, given the numbers, has there been any word of anyone using the opportunity to do something _other_ than reverential?
> 
> Would have expected _someone _to stick two fingers up at the coffin, simply because there are enough people out there who'd likely do that sort of thing.


Not sure any one thinks the wait would be worth the bird flicking.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What, you think the engineer won't be able to fix my washing machine? 🥺


If he can get to your house, having lost his eyesight due to a freak meteor shower and triffids


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> If he can get to your house, having lost his eyesight due to a freak meteor shower and triffids


Washing machine engineers: true kings and queens 🫡


----------



## SysOut (Sep 18, 2022)

> BBC’s hyped up coverage of THE queue is something else. 4.3 miles is long, but it’s very spaced out. Aerial shots show about two people every yard - about 15,000 over all. 40,000 -50,000 on the TUC demo in June, hardly mentioned on BBC.


Any truth to this?


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 18, 2022)

This queueing is basically designed to fill the time while world leaders make their travel arrangements with Bahnhof Strasse  isn’t it?


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I just went down to look at the queue , it isn't that far away tbf , saw it near London Bridge , accidentally joined it for a while , some ignorant people might call that pushing in 🙄 . Wasn't in it for very long.
> 
> Walked back to Liverpool St via Bank and there was an anti-vax protest in full swing outside the BoE, bit disrespectful to her Maj that 🤔



My mate's bf somehow found himself trapped in the Queue the other night somehow or other. Off his tits. I think it was a little bit traumatising. He's a big lad so took him a while to extract himself.

I got bought loads of drinks last night in Spain as I dealt with my grief (I didn't initiate this but just went with it - the friend I was with was crying - with laughter so that helped). People are genuinely upset here.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> My mate's bf somehow found himself trapped in the Queue the other night somehow or other. Off his tits. I think it was a little bit traumatising. He's a big lad so took him a while to extract himself.
> 
> I got bought loads of drinks last night in Spain as I dealt with my grief (I didn't initiate this but just went with it - the friend I was with was crying - with laughter so that helped). People are genuinely upset here.


I've just realised I've been confusing you with petee - apologies to both of you


----------



## story (Sep 18, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Has anyone died or given birth in The Queue yet?




Apparently yes. I was with a mate last night, who has a mate who works in A&E at St Thomas’. According to my mate, at least one person has died of a heart attack. And they’ve had loads of people brought in for dehydration and other stuff, exhaustion I guess.

Of course this comes from a mate of a mate, so it could just be a scurrilous rumour.

More likely, The Queue has restorative and curative properties and people are emerging the other end in a state of renewed vigour and relieved of all ailments and illness. Anyone born in The Queue is immediately whisked away to be anointed and beatified.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Any truth to this?


I saw the queue near London Bridge yesterday , it wasn't a solid queue , but people not in the queue do need to get past (or get briefly trapped in the queue like me yesterday 😁)


----------



## Hollis (Sep 18, 2022)

The queue is entering its last glorious day.  Laying-in-state closes at 6.30am Monday morning, meaning any last-minute chancers will need to join the queue in the next few hours.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2022)

It can still be viewed live online at the moment and I assume they'll archive the footage too somewhere so we can all binge it at a later date


----------



## Hollis (Sep 18, 2022)

The beginning of the end..


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

Hollis said:


> The beginning of the end..
> 
> View attachment 343288


The pod ships are nearly full, the flotilla is readying itself to return to the home worlds packed with fresh cargo


----------



## Hollis (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2022)

Hollis said:


> The beginning of the end..
> 
> View attachment 343288



It's been a ride. I've seriously not laughed as much in a very very long time. I needed this. The interviews with the Queue People were utterly priceless. They're still going on the BBC news channel with people so honoured for the opportunity to inch their way along for 24 hours to look at a box for a few seconds. The ones who won the lottery and got to see the parasitic grandkids standing there were in tears, floods of them, on emergence. The greatest moment of their lives.

Sad to see it all end. We'll never see its like again I dont think.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 18, 2022)

Could have just said that from the outset tbf.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 18, 2022)

Can we have the board software autocorrect Queen for Queue...Just for a week? Whilst we are in a mourning period of the end of the Queue's reign?

It's what the Queue would have wanted.


----------



## A380 (Sep 18, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Washing machine engineers: true kings and queens 🫡



Better hope not, have you seen the size of the King’s fat fingers? He’d never be able to change  your thermocouple.


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm going to miss The Queue


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2022)

I thought this deserved cross posting from the other Queue thread



> I don't know. There was a woman on the news yesterday, from Salford, getting the coach down. She said she'd never been to London before, knew nobody in town, and was only taking a bottle of water and a fleece onesie. She said she'd been crying since last Thursday, and seemed quite wired. I do mean wired rather than weird, although that too. Honestly, I was quite worried for her. I'm sure she'll very likely get home in one piece, but I wouldn't be massively surprised if I heard she'd tried to swim across the Thames because she couldn't see any bridges.



Tanya1982


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

A380 said:


> Better hope not, have you seen the size of the King’s fat fingers? He’d never be able to change  your thermocouple.


All washing machine engineers are kings and queens; not all kings and queens are washing machine engineers 😎


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 18, 2022)

And so The Queue passes into history, to become a shit Jimmy Carr joke for Jonathan Ross, Noel Fielding, and Richard Ayoade to laugh at.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 18, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm going to miss The Queue


Likewise. It’s the best thing in my entire life!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 18, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm going to miss The Queue


Such a long and glorious queue. The world admired our queue, tourists flocked to see the pageantry of the queue.  God save the Queue!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm going to miss The Queue


And it seems to me you lived your life
Like a candle in the wind
Never knowing who to cling to
When the rain set in
And I would've liked to know you
But I was just a kid
Your candle burned out long before
Your legend ever did


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

Of Course What People Don't Realise Is, Is That The Queue Actually Brought More Money Into The Economy Than It Cost


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2022)

The NZ PM is on the news now bigging up the Queue while also saying NZ will soon be a Republic. Weird. I can't tell if she's joking or not as her stock face is this enormous grin so she could probably get away with saying the Earth's flat.

I know she's a politician but why not take the opportunity to say what she clearly really thinks.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm going to miss The Queue


I'm glad I saw it IRL & was briefly in it (by mistake)


----------



## JimW (Sep 18, 2022)

So this is what they meant by coming from a long line of royalty?


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

I just went over the queue. It was moving.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

Slowly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 18, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Of Course What People Don't Realise Is, Is That The Queue Actually Brought More Money Into The Economy Than It Cost


Capital letters a lovely touch Dave


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I just went over the queue. It was moving.


Did they all manage to dodge your car ?


----------



## clicker (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm pleased for the little shops along the route ,they've hopefully made an unexpected few bob ahead of a bleak winter.

There's a tiny newsagent/everything shop tucked behind the Founders Arms. Prime queue territory. Its like stepping back decades, their greetings cards have that stiff, yellowing 1980's feel. I imagine they'll miss the (((queue))).


----------



## Skim (Sep 18, 2022)

Goodbye, queue. I did not stand in you, but will cherish your memory forever.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2022)

Is there going to be a new Queue to watch the royal corpse be transported to Windsor? Will this also get its own channel/app/weather system? 

Coz I don't think I can live without this.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Capital letters a lovely touch Dave


It Emphasises How Important It Is, without going full batshit ALLCAPS AND GREEN INK MENTAL


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 18, 2022)

Goodbye England's queue
May you ever grow in our hearts
You were the line that placed itself
Where lives were torn apart
You called out to David Beckham
And you whispered to those in pain
Now you belong to heaven
And the heras fencing spells out your name


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 18, 2022)

Tis fortunate all these plebs have gotten used to long queues as the will need them for the now-regualr trips to the foodbank


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 18, 2022)

Is she even in the box? That'd really complete the Theatre of the Absurd bingo card.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

Not much longer to go... Just the funeral, and then the coronation, and then the regional mini-coronations, and then we can all _go back to norma_l...

Anyone for a picnic?



😱😱😱


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 18, 2022)

"The Queue", "The Box" - there's definitely a game show in this somewhere.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> "The Queue", "The Box" - there's definitely a game show in this somewhere.


Paddy McGuiness is already pitching it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> "The Queue", "The Box" - there's definitely a game show in this somewhere.



with philip schofield as host?


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 18, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> with philip schofield as host?


I guess he'll skip to the front of the auditions.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 18, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Any truth to this?


There is a difference though. I've Been on lots of demos, but that number would have been a lot less if they involved standing in a queue for 12 hours. 

I don't think just comparing numbers between the 2 things means much.

It would be more accurate to compare the demo to people turning up at all the other events, leaving flowers and stuff and that is probably a lot more then the demo, much as I wish it wasn't.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> And so The Queue passes into history, to become a shit Jimmy Carr joke for Jonathan Ross, Noel Fielding, and Richard Ayoade to laugh at.



Is Brooker still doing newswipe at Christmas?

Just not sure how you can satire this stuff, it’s absolutely dolalley


----------



## Gromit (Sep 18, 2022)

It's a shame they ain't given The Queue a bit of kettle'ing. 
Just to give them the real British mass gathering experience.


----------



## story (Sep 18, 2022)

I’m curious to know what the QAnon people make of The Queue. Do they see it as some kind of tie in? Is Queue-Anon trending anywhere?

bimble are you still keeping an eye on the Q-zone? What’s the chat there?


I think The Empty Coffin is prety well established as a conspiracy now. What else?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 18, 2022)

story said:


> I’m curious to know what the QAnon people make of The Queue. Do they see it as some kind of tie in? Is Queue-Anon trending anywhere?
> 
> bimble are you still keeping an eye on the Q-zone? What’s the chat there?
> 
> ...


I heard she's doing a Weekend at Queenie's.

[insert Photoshop image here]


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 18, 2022)

I like trying to ID the queue-jumping foreign delegations. Thought I saw the Mongolians earlier.

This guy was keen to have his flunky take a pic of him gazing appropriately:


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I guess he'll skip to the front of the auditions.


I must admit , even though there is a lot of fuss about Scofield , I don't care about anyone jumping the queue .


----------



## moomoo (Sep 18, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I'm glad I saw it IRL & was briefly in it (by mistake)


I feel that you let us down by not staying in it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

moomoo said:


> I feel that you let us down by not staying in it.


The meline one would have expeditioned the shit out of that queue, would have got some of them to sign up here as well, and probably persuaded some of them to go to Pontins with him and do a Shit Winter Wonderland or two too 😥


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2022)

moomoo said:


> I feel that you let us down by not staying in it.


marty21  could have been the urban representative!!


----------



## surreybrowncap (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Sep 18, 2022)

God save our gracious Queue!
Long live our noble Queue!
God save the Queue!
Send queue victorious,
Happy queue glorious,
Long queues reign over us,
God save the Queue.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 18, 2022)

No press-ups yet...


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2022)

I ran the queue today. Nobody looked happy apart from one group of poshos that were only about an hour in (still in Bermondsey) and had already opened up some champagne. 
Barely anyone was even talking. 
Can't imagine life long relationships forming in the queue. 
Bit smelly towards the front too.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

I’M IN THE QUEUE!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I’M IN THE QUEUE!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

Insert withnail and I meme here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2022)

What's it like? Where are you?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 18, 2022)

Please be true and keep us solidly updated


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Insert withnail and I meme here.


GEDDIN THE BACKOVTHE VAN!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 18, 2022)

Paging lamb1979


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's it like? Where are you?



I escaped.

Full report to follow.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I escaped.
> 
> Full report to follow.


You were our last true hope!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

It was the best of times it was the worst of times, I bring you a story of kings and queens, rabble and rozzers. And The Queue.

Waterloo station, on the way back from the Royal county of Surrey I felt the pull of The Queue.

It wended its way through the buildings of the south Bank, acting as sentries and overwatchers of The Queue.

I stifled a fit of giggles as I first laid my eyes on the people that formed the bodily mass of The Queue.

There were thousands of them, like middle England had formed itself into a snake like entity called The Queue.

I followed the river of people to Westminster Bridge which had become the confluence of two rivers. The Thames and The Queue.

Halfway across the Bridge my eyes fell upon an abomination. Piers Corbyn, harassing the people of The Queue.

I made my way over to him and listened to his drivel before asking him where he got this shit from and told him he was a dangerous idiot responsible for the deaths of thousands. I then returned to The Queue.

At this point myself and my bicycle became entangled with the thousands of people, people who had come to look at The Queue. Some who were The Queue.

I was now in The Queue.

I could not leave The Queue.

I could not cycle through The Queue.

I had to remain in The Queue.

But then I remembered Urban 75 needed to know about The Queue.

There were tourists, out of towners, bridge and tunnelers and no doubt a sprinkling of Londoners in The Queue.

There were police from everywhere, Norfolk, Heddlu, Manchester, all managing The Queue.

Finally I spotted a way out of The Queue.

I took it. Fuck that for a game of soldiers.



You can see the exact moment I detoured over to call Corbyn an idiot. SCIENCE! 







I lied about the kings and queens bit tbh. There weren't any.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2022)

Those police from Heddlu are wrong ‘uns.

Glad you escaped, and hope you enjoyed the beautiful moment where you _were_ the queue.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

8ball said:


> Those police from Heddlu are wrong ‘uns.
> 
> Glad you escaped, and hope you enjoyed the beautiful moment where you _were_ the queue.



It was moving.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 18, 2022)

My mum had the queue on tv when i was round hers earlier. Like watching paint dry 🥱

Still at least it didn't have any annoying commentators like last weeks royal crap i had to watch


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I’M IN THE QUEUE!


In many respects, we are _all _in the Queue.

And the Queue is in us all.

God Save The Queue


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> It was the best of times it was the worst of times, I bring you a story of kings and queens, rabble and rozzers. And The Queue.
> 
> Waterloo station, on the way back from the Royal county of Surrey I felt the pull of The Queue.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you were in The Queue? Because The Queue doesn't go over Westminster bridge, it goes over Lambeth bridge, or at least it did on friday.

There are a number of secondary queues, with could be confused with The Queue. I got caught in one that turned out to be going past Buckingham palace and then to the Green Park (massive piles of) tributes zone by quite a circuitous route. For portions of it there seemed to be no obvious escape to the external world.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Are you sure you were in The Queue? Because The Queue doesn't go over Westminster bridge, it goes over Lambeth bridge, or at least it did on friday.
> 
> There are a number of secondary queues, with could be confused with The Queue. I got caught in one that turned out to be going past Buckingham palace and then to the Green Park (massive piles of) tributes zone by quite a circuitous route. For portions of it there seemed to be no obvious escape to the external world.



Oh. Maybe but on the North bank of the Thames it certainly felt like I was in The Queue. Saw some wristbands. I was definitely queueing for something. 

Anyway I’m not rewriting all that so here we are.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Are you sure you were in The Queue? Because The Queue doesn't go over Westminster bridge, it goes over Lambeth bridge, or at least it did on friday.



Got visions of Piers Corbyn rotating all the signs and moving the barriers - like a student on peak fresher bants mode - to re-route the Queue elsewhere.   

Anarchy never has a day off.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 18, 2022)

moochedit said:


> My mum had the queue on tv when i was round hers earlier. Like watching paint dry 🥱
> 
> Still at least it didn't have any annoying commentators like last weeks royal crap i had to watch


We checked the news this morning before we hauled Youngest and her crap back to Uni and it was being live streamed on BBC Parliament (and is probably about as interesting as most of the stuff on that channel tbh) 
I thought I might have caught a glimpse of someone I know but I can't be sure and he will most likely deny it even it was.
Youngest reckoned it's the most boring show she has ever seen and opined that a good fight scene or may some custard pie throwing would have livened it up enormously.
She did raise one interesting point about the VIP's on the balcony when she wondered what might have happened if Trump was still POTUS, somehow he would have managed to make the whole thing about himself.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 18, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> We checked the news this morning before we hauled Youngest and her crap back to Uni and it was being live streamed on BBC Parliament (and is probably about as interesting as most of the stuff on that channel tbh)
> I thought I might have caught a glimpse of someone I know but I can't be sure and he will most likely deny it even it was.
> Youngest reckoned it's the most boring show she has ever seen and opined that a good fight scene or may some custard pie throwing would have livened it up enormously.
> She did raise one interesting point about the VIP's on the balcony when she wondered what might have happened if Trump was still POTUS, somehow he would have managed to make the whole thing about himself.


Trump would probably have tweeted about megan while at the funeral


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Got visions of Piers Corbyn rotating all the signs and moving the barriers - like a student on peak fresher bants mode - to re-route the Queue elsewhere.
> 
> Anarchy never has a day off.



I was hoping someone could manage to get the queue into an eternal circle.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 18, 2022)

What was piers corbin saying? Does he think they are lizards?


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

SHUSH!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

moochedit said:


> What was piers corbin saying? Does he think they are lizards?



Usual Vaccine bollox.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

Oops.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 18, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Got visions of Piers Corbyn rotating all the signs and moving the barriers - like a student on peak fresher bants mode - to re-route the Queue elsewhere.
> 
> Being a covid denying conspiraloon twat Anarchy never has a day off.


FTFY


----------



## Santino (Sep 18, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> In many respects, we are _all _in the Queue.


We are all patiently awaiting an appointment with death, yes.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 18, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I like trying to ID the queue-jumping foreign delegations. Thought I saw the Mongolians earlier.
> 
> This guy was keen to have his flunky take a pic of him gazing appropriately:
> 
> View attachment 343329



Apparently this is the President of Armenia.


----------



## A380 (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> It was the best of times it was the worst of times, I bring you a story of kings and queens, rabble and rozzers. And The Queue.
> 
> Waterloo station, on the way back from the Royal county of Surrey I felt the pull of The Queue.
> 
> ...


Thank queue for sharing this with us...


----------



## moomoo (Sep 18, 2022)

The Queue is closed 😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## moochedit (Sep 18, 2022)

moomoo said:


> The Queue is closed 😭😭😭😭😭


Thank fuck


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2022)

jebus its only 7 hours before the thing close are they going to be kicking the daft and grannies through westminster catherdal


----------



## A380 (Sep 18, 2022)

moomoo said:


> The Queue is closed 😭😭😭😭😭


Long live the Queue!


----------



## moochedit (Sep 18, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> jebus its only 7 hours before the thing close are they going to be kicking the daft and grannies through westminster catherdal


Bayonet charge from the rear of the queue to make them move faster.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Are you sure you were in The Queue? Because The Queue doesn't go over Westminster bridge, it goes over Lambeth bridge, or at least it did on friday.





spitfire said:


> Oh. Maybe but on the North bank of the Thames it certainly felt like I was in The Queue. Saw some wristbands. I was definitely queueing for something.
> 
> Anyway I’m not rewriting all that so here we are.




Yeah, teuchter is right you were definitely not in the queue.
At best you were just unofficially queueing to cross the bridge and get ready to camp out for the night for a good spot for tomorrow.

After Westminster bridge the queue is completely closed off and continues down the south side of the river before crossing to the north and heading east back to Westminster. At earlier points in bermondsey and even quite a long way along the south bank it would have been possible to join if everyone in the queue let you, but not with a bike.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 18, 2022)

Fuck the funeral
I’m tuning into @ThisMourning to see Phil scockroach and Holly whatshernames outrageous mea culpa/turbo excuses for
Queue leaping


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> It was the best of times it was the worst of times, I bring you a story of kings and queens, rabble and rozzers. And The Queue.
> 
> Waterloo station, on the way back from the Royal county of Surrey I felt the pull of The Queue.
> 
> ...


You saw Brigadoon
I saw the crescent
You saw the whole of the moon


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah, teuchter is right you were definitely not in the queue.
> At best you were just unofficially queueing to cross the bridge and get ready to camp out for the night for a good spot for tomorrow.



I was The Queue adjacent and then in a queue near The Queue so I consider myself a veteran Queuer


----------



## Sue (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I was The Queue adjacent and then in a queue near The Queue so I consider myself a veteran Queuer


A Queuey-Come-Lately more like.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 18, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Fuck the funeral
> I’m tuning into @ThisMourning to see Phil scockroach and Holly whatshernames outrageous mea culpa/turbo excuses for
> Queue leaping


Doubt that's on. It'll all be funeral coverage on the main channels all day.  Still should have hotd ep5 to watch.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 18, 2022)

A380 said:


> Long live the Queue!


The Queue is dead. Long live the Queue for the funeral.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I was The Queue adjacent and then in a queue near The Queue so I consider myself a veteran Queuer


Sorry man, I feel like a queue expert now after running along it (and back, and around Westminster). You were just in a crowd crossing a bridge.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> You saw Brigadoon
> I saw the crescent
> You saw the whole of the moon



as we should all reply

 from now on if someone mentioned their humble suffering 

"I waited 12 hours to pay my respects!!"


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 18, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Doubt that's on. It'll all be funeral coverage on the main channels all day.  Still should have hotd ep5 to watch.


You'll have to watch it in slowmo to make it last the duration.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 18, 2022)

Whilst the once burgeoning Queuementariat industry is facing the sunset of its existence, I think we can all agree it's been a hell of a ride


----------



## moochedit (Sep 18, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> You'll have to watch it in slowmo to make it last the duration.


My plan is sleep in as long as possible. Get up and watch hotd. Then back to bed for a few hours


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

Sue said:


> A Queuey-Come-Lately more like.



I was nearer The Queue 
than you 
Sue.


----------



## clicker (Sep 18, 2022)

Q
u
e
u
e


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 18, 2022)

A boy named queue


----------



## Sue (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I was nearer The Queue
> than you
> Sue.


At least 
I knew
I was not
In The Queue.

Sucks to you.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sorry man, I feel like a queue expert now after running along it (and back, and around Westminster). You were just in a crowd crossing a bridge.



Please do not insult his emotional support queue


----------



## Sue (Sep 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Please do not insult his emotional support queue


(My American boss mentions her emotional support dov quite often. I'm never sure if she's joking or not.)


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 18, 2022)

Idea for a show lynn; knowing me knowing queue, I interview people in the queue and hear their fascinating anecdotes about standing in the dark for 12 hours


----------



## Supine (Sep 18, 2022)

It’s getting big!


----------



## Sue (Sep 18, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 343435Idea for a show lynn; knowing me knowing queue, I interview people in the queue and hear their fascinating anecdotes about standing in the dark for 12 hours


'fascinating' eh...?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2022)

Should we not close the thread as a mark of respect?


----------



## story (Sep 18, 2022)

Sue said:


> (My American boss mentions her emotional support dov quite often. I'm never sure if she's joking or not.)



An emotional support dove….?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Should we not close the thread as a mark of respect?



editor has us covered



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/announcement-these-boards-will-be-closing-on-mon-19th-sept-as-a-mark-of-respect-for-the-queen.379445/


----------



## Sue (Sep 18, 2022)

story said:


> An emotional support dove….?


Dog


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 18, 2022)

Big Jet TV could have done a special one off spin-off show: Big Queue TV, giving us a rundown on how quickly people approached and progressed through the hall, enrich the chat with outfit comments, untypical approaches to courtseing/bowing etc


----------



## clicker (Sep 19, 2022)

They could've broke the Guinness world record , for passing an orange along a line, not using hands.


----------



## story (Sep 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> Dog



Disappointing


----------



## Hollis (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 19, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 343435Idea for a show lynn; knowing me knowing queue, I interview people in the queue and hear their fascinating anecdotes about standing in the dark for 12 hours


No? Okay, bear with me... _Queue Do You Think You Are_..?


----------



## Numbers (Sep 19, 2022)

RIP Queue


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 19, 2022)

The country will now enter ten days of mourning for the queue.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Should we not close the thread as a mark of respect?


I'm in the queue to join it ffs


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 19, 2022)

The queue is dead.

Long live the queue.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I'm in the queue to join it ffs


The thread responses should really be moderated before they appear so that there's a proper queue to join it.


----------



## A380 (Sep 19, 2022)

Queue Vardis?


(Westminster Abbey, then an Angus Steak House and home to Kettering…)


----------



## moomoo (Sep 19, 2022)

One of the last people to go through has just been interviewed. She said queuing for 9 hours was the best thing she’d ever done. Even better than the birth of her children. 🤦‍♀️🤣


----------



## moochedit (Sep 19, 2022)

moomoo said:


> Even better than the birth of her children. 🤦‍♀️🤣


To be fair that does hurt a bit  (or so i'm told)


----------



## Numbers (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 19, 2022)

The queue lives in you Simba


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2022)

RIP The Queue and it's stiff upper lip dunkurk spirit.

Just realised I must have posted this on the wrong thread yesterday.









						The Queue - Jim S.'s 18.2 km run
					

What a spectacle.  I managed to run all of it where it wasn't  blocked off. . . And contrary to reports,  I don't think I saw anyone look upbeat. It was five solid miles (probably more as it zig zaged whenever it was able) of miserable looking chops, barely anyone even talking. . . . Just like a...




					www.strava.com
				



I ran the length of the queue and back and investigated westminser.
(a few more pics and details on strava link)
Already by 1pm the crowds in Westminster (not queue) were getting intense as people started setting up camps to watch the procession for today.


----------



## rekil (Sep 19, 2022)

Spoiler: The queue has seen things you people wouldn't believe


----------



## A380 (Sep 19, 2022)

Of course proper hardcover mourners would have completed the QEII triathlon: deposit a stuffed Paddington * in St James’s Park, gone straight to the end of the queue, queue,  and then immediately camp out on the Mall…  


* Not a euphemism.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 19, 2022)

Today - the day of the actual funeral now has a distinct 'boxing day' feel imo - the main event has finished, all the effort went into yesterday (well  last few days), and its TVs turn to put a shift in..


----------



## Numbers (Sep 19, 2022)

We’re having a glass of Bubbles for breakfast, for Queue And Country.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 19, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What, you think the engineer won't be able to fix my washing machine? 🥺


He's en route and he's called Andor 🤩


----------



## Skim (Sep 19, 2022)

J’ai cherché la queue et j’ai trouvé la saucisse végane. Incroyable!


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2022)

If you’d asked me six months ago what me and millions of others would be doing today, I’d never have guessed it would be “watching The Emoji Movie”.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 19, 2022)

Skim said:


> J’ai cherché la queue et j’ai trouvé la saucisse végane. Incroyable!
> 
> View attachment 343508



Liberté, egalité, breakfast baguette & tea


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2022)

Oh I've found where the queue has migrated to now, outside my local asda at 5pm today....


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2022)

oh.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2022)

Maybe they went twos up? Plus there wasn't so much on the telly back then.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2022)

A380 said:


> Long live the Queue!



Kueue.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 20, 2022)

Came up on my linkedin this AM


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 20, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Gsv was saying he saw it pointed out that there was really nothing stopping them from giving everyone a ticketed hour slot to queue up or something (as they are presumably doing for people with access needs), so it's almost as though they wanted there to be an enormous queue of 'devoted citizens'.



Did anybody on the organising side ever explain why they decided it was a better idea to have a dayslong stream of exhausted, disheveled people shambling past the coffin than to have some kind of online booking system for time slots?

There definitely seems to have been an element of "look how devoted they are, look how long they'll wait, look what we can make them do..."


----------



## Cloo (Sep 20, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Came up on my linkedin this AM
> 
> View attachment 343701


I saw that too  - some people must have been so tempted to touch the laptop


----------



## emanymton (Sep 20, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Did anybody on the organising side ever explain why they decided it was a better idea to have a dayslong stream of exhausted, disheveled people shambling past the coffin than to have some kind of online booking system for time slots?
> 
> There definitely seems to have been an element of "look how devoted they are, look how long they'll wait, look what we can make them do..."


To stop people like us booking all the slots and not turning up?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Did anybody on the organising side ever explain why they decided it was a better idea to have a dayslong stream of exhausted, disheveled people shambling past the coffin than to have some kind of online booking system for time slots?
> 
> There definitely seems to have been an element of "look how devoted they are, look how long they'll wait, look what we can make them do..."


I think you have answered your own question.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2022)

emanymton said:


> To stop people like us booking all the slots and not turning up?


Would have been easy to organise digital updates. Make the queue two hours long (plenty of time to check bags etc). Get a pre booked ticket to join that queue in ten or 10 minute slots? Not everyone is going to be a joker. Then the time is updated for the new waiting times. The two hour buffer expands and contracts to accommodate. . , That's off the top of my head. They had plenty of time to think this out, it's not like her death came as a surprise.


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Would have been easy to organise digital updates. Make the queue two hours long (plenty of time to check bags etc). Get a pre booked ticket to join that queue in ten or 10 minute slots? Not everyone is going to be a joker. Then the time is updated for the new waiting times. The two hour buffer expands and contracts to accommodate. . , That's off the top of my head. They had plenty of time to think this out, it's not like her death came as a surprise.


Yeah but where's the spectacle in that?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2022)

Well exactly.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2022)

Presumably that would mean all the tickets would disappear in a matter of seconds of each release, to the people quickest at hitting buttons on their multiple browser windows.

Having to physically turn up somewhere is quite a good way of giving the spaces to people who really want to go, rather than people good at gaming a booking system.

But I did wonder, having shown up at Southwark park, and queued to get your wristband, when you were then released into the bit of The Queue that went from there to Westminster, was there anything stopping you going and doing something else for several hours and then merging back into it once your position neared the Westminster compound?


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 20, 2022)

The other people in the queue, presumably.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Having to physically turn up somewhere is quite a good way of giving the spaces to people who really want to go, rather than people good at gaming a booking system.



But who cares?  You end up with people in the queue either way.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2022)

Because then you'll get people going round seven times .... oh wait ...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Because then you'll get people going round seven times .... oh wait ...



Downside being?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> But who cares?


People with empathy for ordinary people who value the royal family.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Presumably that would mean all the tickets would disappear in a matter of seconds of each release, to the people quickest at hitting buttons on their multiple browser windows.
> 
> Having to physically turn up somewhere is quite a good way of giving the spaces to people who really want to go, rather than people good at gaming a booking system.


I think they should have had to physically turned up to get a ticket, just not queued in a line for 12 hours or more. 
Surely just spending 10 hours in london wherever you like is better than spending 10 hours in london in a line doing nothing. Probably better for the economy too.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 21, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think they should have had to physically turned up to get a ticket, just not queued in a line for 12 hours or more.
> Surely just spending 10 hours in london wherever you like is better than spending 10 hours in london in a line doing nothing. Probably better for the economy too.


Indeed but there would be no spectacle, no visible sign of people expressing their grief. There does seem to be have been an attempt to convert respect and grief for Brenda into automatic support for Chucky, not sure at this stage just how successful it may or may not be.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2022)

I think they definitely wanted the spectacle and to be fair, it's quite effective isn't it. I've got to admit I was surprised the numbers involved were as low as they actually were - 250k is a lot of people of course but for context, it's roughly the number of people who go to a Championship game in an average week (nowhere near the figures for the Premier League). The way it was done was pretty good at maximising the media impact.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think they definitely wanted the spectacle and to be fair, it's quite effective isn't it. I've got to admit I was surprised the numbers involved were as low as they actually were - 250k is a lot of people of course but for context, it's roughly the number of people who go to a Championship game in an average week (nowhere near the figures for the Premier League). The way it was done was pretty good at maximising the media impact.


This entirely. And the media coverage and spectacle of the queue no doubt brought more people to it. . . it's crazy to think that all that, todays transport links and the queens long service, that it was still 50,000 less than king george. 

. . but yes, a really really surprisingly low turnout given the spectacle.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 23, 2022)

Some observations on the queue and queues in general









						How to Design the Perfect Queue, According to Crowd Science
					

The line to see Queen Elizabeth II lying in state is snaking across central London. Could it have been done better?




					www.wired.com


----------



## story (Jan 1, 2023)

They’ve made a radio show about The Queue










						Archive on 4 - #TheQueue - BBC Sounds
					

Mark Thomas explores why the British believe they’re born to queue.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				







Maybe one day there will be a soap opera about everyday folk who lived in the queue. Or a four part drama exploring  the personal lives of four very different people who represent different aspects of Great Britain under Elizabeth 2. Commemoration plates available in the foyer.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm fairly sure there must have been a fairly high crossover of the people in the Queue who booked tickets months ago to stand in the windy rain last night to watch the Govt blow up shit when it's always far better on TV


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 1, 2023)

Fireworks is surely mainly tourists and kids. Can't be many home counties idiots.


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2023)

Are the Beeb doing a DVD boxset? Maybe with a free Nicholas Witchell mask.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 2, 2023)

Petcha said:


> I'm fairly sure there must have been a fairly high crossover of the people in the Queue who booked tickets months ago to stand in the windy rain last night to watch the Govt blow up shit when it's always far better on TV


I reckon in both cases they are disgusting, awful people who like to see stuff for real instead of watching it on the TV. I bet some of them go to football matches, and music festivals in person too. It's everything that's wrong with modern Britain.


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2023)

I see Pelé's copying Brenda.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2023)

teuchter said:


> I reckon in both cases they are disgusting, awful people who like to see stuff for real instead of watching it on the TV. I bet some of them go to football matches, and music festivals in person too. It's everything that's wrong with modern Britain.



It’s ok, they’re down to be first up against the wall.


----------



## A380 (Jan 3, 2023)

teuchter said:


> I reckon in both cases they are disgusting, awful people who like to see stuff for real instead of watching it on the TV. I bet some of them go to football matches, and music festivals in person too. It's everything that's wrong with modern Britain.


Live events rather than TV you say?


----------

